# SIL und Performance Level



## Earny (16 Dezember 2009)

hallo,
ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie. In diesem Zusammenhang spielen u.a. die Begriffe SIL und Performance Level eine wichtige Rolle. Die Bestimmung dieser Größen gestaltet sich aber etwas aufwendig.
Es soll eine Software geben, die diese Arbeit übernimmt. Diese Software soll "Systema" (oder so ähnlich) heißen. Sie hat aber offensichtlich nichts mit der gleichnamigen Firma Systema in Dresden zu tun.
Diese Software soll kostenlos erhältlich sein.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Dezember 2009)

Kennst du Google?


----------



## Earny (16 Dezember 2009)

ja, Google kenne ich schon.
Trotzdem besten Dank für den Hinweis.

Earny


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Dezember 2009)

Earny schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie. In diesem Zusammenhang spielen u.a. die Begriffe SIL und Performance Level eine wichtige Rolle. Die Bestimmung dieser Größen gestaltet sich aber etwas aufwendig.
> Es soll eine Software geben, die diese Arbeit übernimmt. Diese Software soll "Systema" (oder so ähnlich) heißen. Sie hat aber offensichtlich nichts mit der gleichnamigen Firma Systema in Dresden zu tun.
> Diese Software soll kostenlos erhältlich sein.
> ...


 
Hallo,

Was ist die Frage?
Die Software IST kostenlos.
Such mal bei den BGen


MfG


----------



## marlob (16 Dezember 2009)

Wenn man es richtig schreibt, findet man es auch
Sistema


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Dezember 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Wenn man es richtig schreibt, findet man es auch


Ich hab's sogar mit falscher Schreibweise gefunden, daher mein Verweis auf Google. :-D

Hab gesucht nach "Systema performance level" ... und bin fündig geworden.


----------



## Earny (16 Dezember 2009)

möchte mich hiermit nochmal ganz herzlich bei allen Pädagogen bedanken.
Ich finde auch, die beste Hilfe ist immer noch die Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.

Gruß
Earny


----------

